# Re-homong 5 cats



## Jon Brennan (Jul 11, 2015)

All healthy, neutered, micro chipped ages from 5-9years, having to move into a bungalow due to illness, heartbroken as they're all much loved pets, Greater Manchester area


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a reason they aren't going with you


----------



## SaraCat (Jul 4, 2015)

Please do post pictures and contacts.
Plus it's worth contacting local shelters and rescues to help you.


----------



## Jon Brennan (Jul 11, 2015)

Cookieandme said:


> Is there a reason they aren't going with you


Because of both my wife and myself both have health issues which are worsening all the time. I am my wife's main carer, just things like changing litter trays are becoming physically difficult.


----------



## Jon Brennan (Jul 11, 2015)

SaraCat said:


> Please do post pictures and contacts.
> Plus it's worth contacting local shelters and rescues to help you.


I have tried all of the shelters in the area, several times over these past couple of weeks. Will post some pics later, I am a bit of a technophobe! So will need help there


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you tried contacting the Cinnamon Trust? They offer assistance to the elderly, terminally ill and their pets. They may be able to offer some help with the practical side, such as cleaning litter trays, etc.


----------



## Jon Brennan (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for your response. Someone did suggest the Cinnamon Trust, but I fear that as we are middle-aged and none of our conditions are terminal although debilitating, that they wont be able to help, but I will look at their site this evening, thanks again.


----------

